# Chinese Mantids



## DeadInTheBasement (May 8, 2006)

how do i hatch chinese mantid ooths?how long till they mature?what is a cheap way to house them since they need to be seperate?


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2006)

I normally put the ooth in a ten or five gallon tank or a net cage. Incubate the ooth at room temperature and mist the enclosure every other day. Or you can add some substrate in the bottom like spaghnum moss and keep that moist instead. In a few weeks the ooth should hatch. I keep these together until about L2 or L3. You can seperate them but it's a big hassle and many of them will die regardless of what you do.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (May 8, 2006)

i dont understand this L2 and L3 stuff please explain


----------



## Yosei (May 8, 2006)

I think it means when they have completed their 2nd to 3rd shed or molt that they should be separated. Yeah, I had huge die-offs within the first week of them hatching, about like 1/4 - 1/2 of them died and cannibalism set in pretty early too.


----------



## rlechols (May 8, 2006)

When mantis nymphs hatch, they are L1, or first instar. When they shed or molt, then they become L2 nymphs. They continue to shed every few weeks until adulthood (usually about 7 molts). Many die before they reach L3, so keeping them together until then is okay. Then separate them to prevent deaths due to cannibalism. Good luck!


----------



## 13ollox (May 9, 2006)

There is no such thing As L1 Nymphs ! They Start At L2 ! Well thats what ive been lead to believe ! I duno why they not called L1 . im sure Ian Will shed some light on this !

Neil


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (May 9, 2006)

Basically some people call nymphs that have just hatched L1, because they have just hatched others say that they have developed from a egg form to nymph state, thus when they hatch they are at L2.

Now scientifically L2 upon hatching makes sense, since it has already completed 1 stage of development. However L1 for hatchlings from a sellers stand point makes great sense, sicne there can be no confusion; L1 = hatching, whislt L2 depends on the breeders view, thus causing confusion.

Simply put if we are going to call the hatchlings L1 (which i belevie is scientifically incorrect, but i do it anyway...) then we ALL need to do it. If we are going to call hatchlings L2, we need to make sure people understand, and it becomes a standard throughout the community.


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2006)

I think L1 is better. In the matter of fact none is scientificly correct- I haven't read any scientific article in which one would refer to a larvae as a 'L1,L2 etc.'

For breeders purpose beginning from L1 makes more sense- you know whether the nymph is a hatchling or a grownup.

Ps. The thing to call a hatchling L2 is not because it is the second stage of development from egg, but because a nymph has already molted. (just after hatching mantids do shed) and that's the phylosophy....


----------



## yen_saw (May 10, 2006)

L2 as "first" instar just doesn't make sense.


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

> Im sure Ian Will shed some light on this !Neil


ANyone else find this statement funny?.....LOL....SHED??.....some light on the shedding stages?!? Okay.......I'll just move along.....


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2006)

> There is no such thing As L1 Nymphs ! They Start At L2 ! Well thats what ive been lead to believe ! I duno why they not called L1 . im sure Ian Will shed some light on this !Neil


I'll go ahead and shed the light on it now. Newborn nymphs are L1.


----------

